# Dear Waywyn



## Bela D Media (May 10, 2005)

Deleted


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 10, 2005)

Well, *who* were you talking to when you wrote this in the NS thread?:



> Simon,
> 
> Did you score this film?
> http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B...01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
> ...



BTW, Cat Guy, perhaps you should ask some of your company friends to use a different avatar at NS than that of Bela. It can lead to some confusion, ie: everyone looks the same.


----------



## choc0thrax (May 10, 2005)

I can't even see avatars on NS. :cry:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 10, 2005)

Banning makes you... blind?!! :shock: 8)


----------



## Aaron Sapp (May 10, 2005)

Bringing the battle to V.I after Alex got banned - cute.

Francis, if you spent as much energy on your products as you do retaliating against potential customers, I bet you could do some serious damage. Why not let your products speak for themselves and react to negative posts with kindness and professionalism?


----------



## Marsdy (May 10, 2005)

EDIT: Self-censored post on grounds of good karma and positivity....

MeowwwwwwWWWWWWWWWWW

EDIT: In the interests of good karma and positivity I'm reposting



> It's pretty low slagging someone off when you know full well they have no right of reply on NS.
> 
> So Simon insulted your lib, big deal, get over it. If you can't take the heat get out of the kitchen etc. But if I remember correctly, you went out of your way to get Simon banned with all your whining. I thought this was a real shame since Simon was one of NS's most talented and informed contributors.
> 
> However, it seems it's OK for you to use insulting behavior because you pay your way with Papa so you're not going to get banned for the same offense are you? Nice PR dude. :roll:



You have absolutely no class. I'm also surprised Alan has stooped to using a false name to make his point. He seemed like such a nice guy the times I spoke to him on Midi mockup


----------



## lux (May 10, 2005)

This is being pathetic...

I still remember when Sharmy posted a Sonic Implants demo without saying anything about the developer. It was very effective to see some developers chime in ranting and crying because they paid..."who are those guys?"..."hey we pay for stay here!!!"..."bwaaaaaaaaa!!!".....and so on until Sharmy revealed that demo was SI, so it was a paying advertiser.

Please try to convince me again that NS is a free and informative place where people can learn more about sampling technologies...and exchange free opinions.

That said, I think we are here to teach how people can be free to speak without being necessarely rude and bashing.

Wanna know what?

I like many Diva demos expecially from Kaveh and Rob, I say that despite of Simon, because I CAN SAY IT! At the same time Simon is entitled to dislike them.

I think also that 150 bucks for Gpo is a very good deal. ok?again... I said that BECAUSE I CAN SAY THAT. and if you refresh this page after 10 days my thought WILL BE STILL HERE.

Now tell me about freedom of speech on NS. Please.

Luca


----------



## Bela D Media (May 10, 2005)

Deleted


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 10, 2005)

Frank, I can't believe you are starting this mess again... :( :evil:


----------



## Simon Ravn (May 10, 2005)

Bela D Media said:


> OK. Here's my official statement on all of this nonsense and please read this carefully.
> 
> #1. I could careless about Simon Ravn. I don't like him. He is an arrogant jerk who thinks his music is God's gift. Now, I am sure Simon has many words for me. Wonderful. I don't care and it looks like Simon is big enough not to care as well. Don't forget - I use to pal around on NSS with Simon, and King for that matter, way back in 1997. I even asked Simon to compose the first DIVA demo way before it was released. He said no. Obviously we moved on and have met many great composers. I asked King to help program it. So you see, I was once a part of your "cool" group.



For once I feel compelled to take part in this thing. First things first. Where did you get that idea that I think my music is God's gift (I don't believe in God, btw). I don't think I ever even commented on my own music at a forum. I commented on others', yes, and sometimes negative comments. That's because I speak my mind - when I hear crap, I call it crap, as simple is that. I know how it works for many people, on NS and other places. They all pat each other on the back - even if the music the produced is obviously bad in every way - both mockup and composition. What do they learn from that? They get a wrong picture of where they are on the "quality ladder" at most. They might send off their stuff to game companies, film producers, whatever and wonder why the heck they don't get the jobs - because everybody have told them that their music is so great. I know that if I get negative criticism, I go into "I'm gonna prove them wrong" mode, and go out of the way to make it better next time.

Yes, I refused to do a demo of DIVA - geee, I wonder why? The library is bad. The soloist sounds like a turkey. Every time I hear anything with that woman I laugh. No, it's not me. The solo stuff in Symphony of Voices is so much better and useful. I have nothing against solo voices per se. But her voice.. man... I hope she was just having a bad day The recording probably has something to do with it too though, since something is terrribly wrong in the technique used. Maybe bad mics, bad pre-amps, bad everything. 



> #2 and most important. The day he posted that ear plug picture I did nothing more then post back, "Simon grow up!" Dig it up and look for your selves. That thread at 87 replies and 90% were people saying he should be more pro about his comments. The other 10% said "LOL Simon". 100% of that 10% are here or at MIDI Mock.


Yeah and as a developer you shouldn't react emotionally. You should react professionally - in that case, ignoring my post, would have been the professional way to react. You are so bad at separating your personal feelings from your professional career as a developer. The image I have of you comes across as very nerdy because of your big announcements at NS of very minor things like a small update to a library that apparently makes you so proud you have to make a thread about it, complete with lots of emoticons and other unprofessional signatures. Also, you make your friends do your artwork etc. - if you want to be treated as a pro developer, you must act like one. Take a look at Sonic Implants, EastWest, SAM, even Garritan for hints. My earplugs quote shouldn't have caused any reaction from you. The whole banning issue is another story. I don't know if you got me banned - probably not, because Papa is banning pretty much everybody who dare to criticise any paying developer. So I give Papa credit for that.


> Right around that time Simon came into our private forum as Alan Lastf#@ka. Yes - it is funny play on the name but um? This is the guy your all think is a pro? Guys like Kaveh Cohen don't have enough hours in the day to play games.


Oh you clearly changed your take on this incident. I "came into" - last time I read that I tried to HACK your SERVER and that your LAWYER was looking into it. What happened to that, Francis? Should I sue you for false allegations, perhaps?

Anyway, I must mean a lot to your life, since you mentioned me so many times here and at NS - thanks Francis, I am honored


----------



## Evan Gamble (May 10, 2005)

I believe all music is god's gift. 8) ALL MAN, I JUST REALIZED!

We can turn this thread into a big religous discussion with Nick! :? :!: JK! DONT DO IT!

But I agree with simon, the truth is good when talking about other people's music, otherwise it turns into the garritan forum, and no one would learn!

"Why? Do you realize that devs like Garritan and EW are [email protected]#k loaded?"-can someone explain to me what this means?

Oh i think Diva does sounds good at times, before anyone thinks I'm biased.


----------



## Waywyn (May 11, 2005)

Bela D Media said:


> ... Please make sure you have all the facts before you talk about me....
> 
> Peace,
> The Cat Guy



sorry bela, but i am not able to copy and paste parts now and i don't see the off topic section on NS but all the rest, so i have to remember by mind what was in that post but i clearly remember that you ALL the time mentioned simons name while speaking with scottnorma ...

then you started attacking him, by posting pics of the "loser" movie.
you started to name him simon more and more so i really don't understand why you now say, that you didn't attack him.

if chalk would stay behind his rules he would have banned you from the forum, but what is he doing? just closing, reopening, deleting, banning etc ... this moderator defintely already begun to destroy his own forum by playing literally a dictator who just shots his users who don't fit in the picture of "glorious NS" ...

you know what? we had something like this especially in germany exactly 60 years ago. there was another guy from austria who tried to make germany the way HE wanted it. you see were it ended!


----------



## handz (May 11, 2005)

Oh my god...I really hate those debates...

But as long as there will be people who cant stand opionions on their work there will be those debates, banings etc... that?s sure....


----------



## Lex (May 11, 2005)

Bela D Media said:


> So you see, I was once a part of your "cool" group.
> 
> ~



Muahahaha...spoken like a true nerd...

Dude what are YOU smoking???
:lol: 
aLex


----------



## Lex (May 11, 2005)

Oh and Francis ...how come you didn't get so much negative feedback on your new guitar lib?

Maybe because it sounds , like, 1000 times better then DIVA ever will?

If DIVA was as good as new guitar lib you would have been one of the leading developers...the new guitar lib demos kill VSL overdrive brutally..

And on the other hand if new guitar lib kept the standard of DIVA and sounded like a Korean Strat copy pluged in to television speaker with a dildo on tremolo arm, be sure you would get same amount of negative feedback...

If someone thinks some of your work sounds redicilous it doesnt meen they dont like you..

Do you think people who like your demos are your friends and like you personaly?

Now that I think about it, maybe some of your relatives was singing DIVA, that would explain such a personal defencive att......

aLex


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 11, 2005)

Can you prove that, Bra..Evan, I mean Evan? :twisted:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 11, 2005)

Seriously, people who have the insane idea that their religion is right and all others are wrong make me very argumentative.

Okay, back to the regular argument - which I have to admit I'm almost happy to see, in a perverse way, not because I like discord but because I miss the old NS.


----------



## Scott Rogers (May 11, 2005)

..........


----------



## José Herring (May 11, 2005)

[quote="Scott Rogers]
Fact of the matter is that he was monitoring the GPO Group Buy thread here at VI as he was posting in his own thread at NS. Then, when he saw me posting here as well, he realized he had overplayed his hand and he did some serious backpedaling, as in, more lying. It was all very transparent, and now here he is again trying to save face.[/quote]

Scott Rogers is Scottnorma? For the love of GAWD when will this game of sherades end. :x 

Jose


----------



## fv (May 11, 2005)

Where's Waldo?


----------



## Evan Gamble (May 11, 2005)

fv said:


> Where's Waldo?



Apparently at the sex shop buying a dildo for his guitar :wink:


----------



## choc0thrax (May 11, 2005)

If Waldo is listening I must advise him that the Anal Intruder 3000 would be the best bet for his needs....not that I would ever own an Anal Intruder 3000!! Cause the 4000 model is way better.


----------



## choc0thrax (May 11, 2005)

Is it just me or do these threads end up kinda off topic after a while?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 11, 2005)

It's just you.

By the way, I didn't mean to be nasty - I know some people are upset, and I shouldn't be making light of that.


----------



## Marsdy (May 11, 2005)

Who's offended???

I would have laughed at that joke if it hadn't been older than the Roman empire 

Here's an on topic joke though...

Q. How many sample library developers does it take to change a light bulb.

A. One. But he'll need 7 accountants to work out how much he needs to pay Papa for holding the ladder.


----------



## Evan Gamble (May 11, 2005)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Can you prove that, Bra..Evan, I mean Evan? :twisted:



Don't temp me Nick :wink: :D


----------



## Waywyn (May 11, 2005)

josejherring said:


> [quote="Scott Rogers]
> Fact of the matter is that he was monitoring the GPO Group Buy thread here at VI as he was posting in his own thread at NS. Then, when he saw me posting here as well, he realized he had overplayed his hand and he did some serious backpedaling, as in, more lying. It was all very transparent, and now here he is again trying to save face.



Scott Rogers is Scottnorma? For the love of GAWD when will this game of sherades end. :x 

Jose[/quote]

hi jose,
sorry for jumping in, but scott explained on this forum somewhere that his wifes surname is norma,so he used that or his own surname, rogers here and there. honestly speaking i find it not really strange to have different names on different forums, but that's another story.

it is just sad to see that somebody is so sure of the identity of one person by just assuming it.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 11, 2005)

> I would have laughed at that joke if it hadn't been older than the Roman empire



I didn't mean offended by the joke. Some people are pissed off, and I didn't mean to make light of their ire.

Older than the Roman empire, eh? I first heard it in the late '80s. It's one of the few jokes I remember. :wink:


----------



## Scott Rogers (May 11, 2005)

..........


----------



## choc0thrax (May 11, 2005)

Oh...I had assumed it meant Constant Retard Syndrome. 8)


----------



## Scott Rogers (May 11, 2005)

..........


----------



## choc0thrax (May 11, 2005)

More than just talking!


----------



## Scott Rogers (May 11, 2005)

..........


----------



## choc0thrax (May 11, 2005)

When I get enough cash I certainly will upgrade to fantasizing with Realdolls. For now my body pillow and empty paper towel roll will suffice.


----------



## Herman Witkam (May 11, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> When I get enough cash I certainly will upgrade to fantasizing with Realdolls. For now my body pillow and empty paper towel roll will suffice.



ha! And I was wondering why there weren't any women around these forums.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 11, 2005)

A lot of women have a sense of humor too, you know! Even ones who aren't totally crude.


----------



## Angel (May 12, 2005)

dcoscina said:


> Actually, the correct psychological term is "multiple personality disorder". "schizophrenia" is misused as much as "irony"....


I believe you are right. I didn't know the right term for this in english.
But what is "irony"?
There was a song once... "ebony and irony". 

Angel


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 12, 2005)

It's when you say something or something happens or there's a situation - often sort of funny - that's incongruous.

For example, it's ironic that you're less likely to cut yourself with a sharp knife.

Not a great example - I'll think of others and post them.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 12, 2005)

Dashboard's English->Deutsch translator says:

Ironie


----------



## Angel (May 12, 2005)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> It's when you say something or something happens or there's a situation - often sort of funny - that's incongruous.
> 
> For example, it's ironic that you're less likely to cut yourself with a sharp knife.
> 
> Not a great example - I'll think of others and post them.



ok... I understand.... but my posting above was meant ironically 

Cheers, Angel


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 13, 2005)

By now this thread has drowned... 

Cool, let's move on!


----------



## dcoscina (May 14, 2005)

Angel said:


> dcoscina said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, the correct psychological term is "multiple personality disorder". "schizophrenia" is misused as much as "irony"....
> ...



I don't have a dictionary on me:

irony: the opposite of what was intended


----------



## Angel (May 15, 2005)

I actually KNOW, what is irony 
I was just joking 

Angel


----------

